# Upcoming Classes Fall 2005 [SRR Traffic Safety Consulting]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Alcohol Sting Operations: 2005 Update and Guidelines*
October 14, 2005 Amherst, MA 
October 26, 2005 Wareham, MA
November 7, 2005 Leominster, MA

Growing up, we all knew which bars would serve underage individuals, we also knew which package stores to go to that catered to the "almost 21 crowd" and now that we are law enforcement officers and have seen the carnage that drunk drivers can do, we know the bars that will serve someone until they drop. This course, focusing on educational programs such as Undercover Sting Operations, Cops in Shops, Last Call and enforcement aspects of Massachusetts General Laws Chapter 138 is designed for those agencies that wish to take a proactive stance against violations of local and state liquor laws.

*Introduction to Shooting Incident Reconstruction * 
October 19-21, 2005, Charlottesville, VA

Unfortunately, we live in a society where some individuals have no respect for human life and shootings are the norm when it comes to settling a score. Sometimes the victims are innocent adults, sometimes they are young children and sometimes they are police officers. Is your department ready to investigate these crimes? This is a highly interactive "hands-on" course where attendees learn by doing.

*Identity Theft Awareness and Identification NEW * 
October 24, 2005, Natick, MA

Identity theft has become the fastest growing crime in America and most Americans who fall victims to this crime feel helpless. In fact, most police officers that are assigned to investigate these reported crimes feel the same way. This course will show officers how to identify it, prevent it, interdict it, and investigate it effectively and efficiently. It is recommended for investigators and patrol officers from any agency regardless of size or available resources.

*Tactical Cultivation: Developing Confidential Informants and Conducting Successful Debriefings NEW*
October 25- 26, 2005, Milford, MA

Developing confidential informants is rarely taught. It is usually learned by trial and error. This course deals with tactical cultivation techniques, successfully debriefing informants, properly deploying them, managing them and informant control techniques and above all, officer safety when dealing with these individuals.

*CrashStat*
October 31 - November 1, 2005, Morristown, NJ This highly informative class combines information collected regarding crashes in any community and shows traffic officers, supervisors and administrators how their efforts can be more efficient and how resources should be maximized while at the same time reaching their ultimate goal of reducing injuries and fatalities.

This class is supported by the New Jersey Police Traffic Officers Association.

*Advanced Crash Investigation*
October 31 - November 4, 2005 MBTA Transit Police Academy Quincy, MA
November 28 - December 2, 2005 MBTA Transit Police Academy Quincy, MA

This 80-hour course is designed for those officers who wish to enhance their knowledge and skill level in relation to crash investigation far beyond that of a first responder. The content of this course significantly extends the learning curve beyond what is offered in SRR's Basic Crash Investigation course, yet follows that course in direct succession.

*Street Drug Interdiction Tactics NEW*
November 8- 9, 2005 Natick, MA

The greatest threat to street level dealers is the observant, knowledgeable cop that wants to put them out of business. There is no greater "high" that making a good arrest! If you can relate, or want to, this is the class that will make you better than what you already are. Taught by three former NYPD narcotics detectives, learn techniques and street tactics that will disrupt the flow of drugs in your community and increase your arrest numbers.

*Recon Refresher: Time, Distance and Avoidance NEW*
November 17- 18, 2005 Natick, MA

This course is the first in a series of Recon Refreshers covering a number of topics for crash reconstructionists. Time, distance and the possibility of avoidance are critical elements to the causation of any crash. How often though are they included in the reports we submit for trial and if asked, could you calculate them on the witness stand? This course, through numerous case studies and "hands-on" activities will review time/distance analysis at a reconstructionist's level.

For more information on any of the above classes visit http://srrtraining.com/courses.html


----------

